

US control over transactions within the European Union (2012) - znowi

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Society_for_Worldwide_Interbank_Financial_Telecommunication#US_control_over_transactions_within_the_European_Union<p>Found this story on the SWIFT wiki page. I have two questions.<p>1. What legal grounds do the US have in enforcing the Cuban embargo on other countries?
2. If there&#x27;s someone familiar with the case, how did it end?
======
Dwolb
Read the page lightly. Sounds like since the datacenter is in the United
States, the federal government has some legal authority.

Tangentially related, post-Wikileaks, US payment providers have scrambled to
deco uple international branches from US government involvement. Essentially,
the US's ability to shut down international payment networks spooked foreign
governments enough to consider creating new payment networks and services.

